# pep xp bidding program



## Midwest Painting llc (Nov 16, 2010)

Anyone on here use this. Or anyone on here looked at it or talked with marge about this program seems to me this would be a great way to have multiple estimates and not have to wonder it they bid the job right as long as they know how to us a tape and the company has per set all the sq ft prices. Be using qb for a long time and the time it takes my guys to do an estimate is about an hour on site and an hour in office. With this seems to me that the office time would be cut in half. Anyone have any input?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

It's over priced. Try Benjamin Moore's FREE estimating software first.


http://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/for-contractors/job-cost-estimator


----------



## Midwest Painting llc (Nov 16, 2010)

Well after getting it I can't believe that I have been doing business for 15 years with out it. Yeah sure it cost alot but what don't. Best program out there hands down. And trust me I have used them all


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

See if they have a demo version and try it out. I remember trying it several years ago. Don't remember much about it. I would not trust any Pre-set sf prices without verifying your own rates.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Midwest Painting llc said:


> Well after getting it I can't believe that I have been doing business for 15 years with out it. Yeah sure it cost alot but what don't. Best program out there hands down. And trust me I have used them all


Dude, you have 4 posts on this forum, and three are on Pep xp. Are you sure you're not just selling their stuff?


----------



## Midwest Painting llc (Nov 16, 2010)

Not trying to sell anything


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

You post this on the 19th:


Midwest Painting llc said:


> Anyone on here use this. ......Anyone have any input?


And less than 24 hours later:


Midwest Painting llc said:


> Well after getting it I can't believe that I have been doing business for 15 years with out it. Yeah sure it cost alot but what don't. Best program out there hands down. And trust me I have used them all


Seriously? You testdrove an estimating program in less than a day and proclaim it as the best hands down? And we are supposed to believe this? 

:no:


----------



## Midwest Painting llc (Nov 16, 2010)

Yea I really liked what I seen some of you one here really can be jerks. Makes me wonder why I get on here..... To read your smart butt replys


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Midwest Painting llc said:


> Yea I really liked what I seen some of you one here really can be jerks. Makes me wonder why I get on here..... To read your smart butt replys


Please don't leave us, we really need you here. You have some great posts here. :thumbsup:

Pat


----------



## Midwest Painting llc (Nov 16, 2010)

Yep an other smart ass comment.......


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Don't be so thin skinned, its the internet. Do you always get spun up so easy with people in your daily life?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

If the guy is not selliing anything, he has a point.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Three good responses, and two calling him out. Not so bad for PT actually.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

His location is not a match for the pep program, but you have to admit, the first post like this and then go on to praise the product is now 99% of US based spam posts go.

It sounds as set up as the home depot and berh guys posts.

Midwest, if you are not affiliated with PEP, please forgive our skepticism and once you get this place you will see why some reacted suspiciously.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

people here are not seeing what really happened due to the threads being merged.

He started off asking if anyone has heard of it or had any feedback and that was it. Like he was asking for a review because he was thinking of buying it or something. then later that day, he said it was the best thing ever and stuff. It definitely looked odd. But it it was legit, accept my apology. well sorta. Not really a fan of grown men crying and saying they will leave due to a few questionable reply's. 

Pat


----------



## Midwest Painting llc (Nov 16, 2010)

I can see now.... I'm not really that great with this type of talking I'm more of a first person kind of guy... But can see how you all thought I might be up to trying to push pep xp. I posted a few of them because I want someone to answer before I spent the money. Then I was told get it demo so I did that day (all day and night) after I messed around yes I really liked it and do think for the money it does all I'm looking for (after a few good night's sleep ) I decided that my qbs can do just about the same thing with a few 100 hours of work. I'll try to word my next post better.


----------



## Midwest Painting llc (Nov 16, 2010)

And thanks pat I was wondering y I only had one post knowing I posted it twice


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Midwest Painting llc said:


> And thanks pat I was wondering y I only had one post knowing I posted it twice


Welcome to Paint Talk, I'm glad you understand that there are many people that come here to spam something but they try to play it off like they are legit painters or something. 

Thanks for the post explaining whats up, clears it up.

Pat


----------



## whammer (Jul 29, 2010)

*hmm*

the sample proposal looked great. Just wish i could figure out how to do...like anything. Not very userfriendly. 

Not to worry though...old Marge is there to help me....for only $75 i can get a whole hours worth of time. yipee! or i can enrol in one of peps courses for $400+

Gotta wonder about how usefriendly an application can be when they're selling tutorials for several hundred dollars on how to actually use it.

They continue to tell me my 7 day free trial is over, after only one day.
And I'm suspecting that the free trial offers very limited functionality.

The finished product looks great though, which is why im so damn angry.
The ebid and hard copy proposals look really sharp.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

whammer said:


> the sample proposal looked great. Just wish i could figure out how to do...like anything. Not very userfriendly.
> 
> Not to worry though...old Marge is there to help me....for only $75 i can get a whole hours worth of time. yipee! or i can enrol in one of peps courses for $400+
> 
> ...


Whammer, that was not my experience at all. I found the tutorials within the site very helpful (and free), as well as the webinars (free) Marge does every Thursday where you can ask questions. The consulting fee is for one on one custom training, I never used that, but with Marge's knowledge and background, I would imagine it would be worth it.

I didn't think the free trial was limited at all, I wrote about it here.
When I wanted to extend my trial past 7 days, and add the pro, I just emailed them and it was done. I found Fred and Marge very responsive.

Have you contacted them directly?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

RCP said:


> Whammer, that was not my experience at all. I found the tutorials within the site very helpful (and free), as well as the webinars (free) Marge does every Thursday where you can ask questions. The consulting fee is for one on one custom training, I never used that, but with Marge's knowledge and background, I would imagine it would be worth it.
> 
> I didn't think the free trial was limited at all, I wrote about it here.
> When I wanted to extend my trial past 7 days, and add the pro, I just emailed them and it was done. I found Fred and Marge very responsive.
> ...


I agree about their customer service, Fred and Marge.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

I have been using pep for about 3 months now and it does have a learning process. That said once you get it dialed in it saves a ton of time. I have made several recommendation and they seem to adopt several but im sure many other people had the same idea. All in all it is a good program and getting better.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Fred is qwik to answer any question.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

ProWallGuy said:


> You post this on the 19th:
> 
> 
> And less than 24 hours later:
> ...


Lmfao it's painttalk.com beef that seemed like a pretty legitimate call out right there. I like it. Let's get this party started!


----------

